# koi pellets



## kronk (Dec 22, 2007)

I fed my 7 rbp purina aqua-max pellets today and they absolutly loved them. My fish range from 3"-8" the stuff is cheap about a buck a pound. I wanted to know if anybody else has tried them.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

This has nothing to do with ne thing but i really like your tank...is that river rocks or whatever there called and is it hard to clean?


----------



## kronk (Dec 22, 2007)

Tison said:


> This has nothing to do with ne thing but i really like your tank...is that river rocks or whatever there called and is it hard to clean?


 ya its plain old river rock from the landscape yard, it does hide bits of food in the cracks but it vacumes quite easy and the small danios go in there and clean up. I have the tank on a continuous drip system so the water stays clean all the time.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't tried them yet. I only feed hakira gold pellets. I get the expensive stuff because i only feed pellets twice a week Anyways. Whats in the tank below your Rbps?


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

nice i never thought about using them for my tank...i should see if the price is way different from little colored rocks cuz that looks really good!


----------



## kronk (Dec 22, 2007)

The rocks are cheap maybe 5 bucks worth,the small tank has my two 3" rbp they are really aggressive I had them in the big tank for about a month and they took over a small part of the tank and would bite chunks out of the big guys fins when they came too close they were also first to attack anything I put in there, it was like they knew they had to eat more so they could grow to survive .After one big feeding frenzy a bigger fish started chasing one them too the point of exhaustion so I moved them.They actually jump out of the water to take dew worms from me.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice..but are the name of the pellets purina aqua-max pellets because i tried looking them up and didnt find ne thing


----------



## kronk (Dec 22, 2007)

I bought it from the bulk bin at my lfs and it said koi food so I asked the clerk for the brand name and she said it was purina mills aquamax.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I would sugest that you no one uses these rocks because if they ever do attempt to breed severe injury WILL result and the eggs will be surely wasted. Sure they look good....but so does sand or small gravel.
As far As having a p in that tank 8'' I don't see it!! 
Sorry I got off topic but you get what you pay for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Your fish look healthy. Im just concerned that those pellets you got might not have enough protein content for piranhas which are predominantly carnivorous (although they will eat seeds and fruits when food is scarce - in the wild).


----------



## kronk (Dec 22, 2007)

I have been giving them the a mixture of pellets,shrimp ,dew worms and they seem to have really come around, I rescued these fish from a lfs about a month ago they were in 2- 20 gal tanks and were white as a ghost. As far as my 8" measurment goes relax 5"6"7" who cares.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

robb said:


> *I have been giving them the a mixture of pellets,shrimp ,dew worms and they seem to have really come around*, I rescued these fish from a lfs about a month ago they were in 2- 20 gal tanks and were white as a ghost. As far as my 8" measurment goes relax 5"6"7" who cares.


Looks like they did. Good job.


----------



## kronk (Dec 22, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everyone on this forum for their knowledge they contributed to this site, I just got back into tanks & piranhas in December after a short 20 year break, and this forum was my main source of information. I cant believe how little I knew before and how far the piranha information has come. 
cheers! Robb


----------

